# What to do with an old Canon film camera with two lenses....??



## samadi (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,
I'm in the market for a new DSLR. The choices are daunting to say the least. My budget is pretty low ($400-700) and I'm relatively new to photography. I used to have a Nikon D40 w/18-200mm lens but it was stolen.

I remembered I have an old Canon EOS 500 QD 35mm film camera with two lenses. 

how much you think this camera (and lenses are worth)?

Would these lenses work on a newer Canon body? say a EOS Rebel SL1, T4i or T5i?

I don't want to spend extra money and add more electronic waste unnecessarily. Especially since I'm still learning about photography.

I'm wondering what would be the best setup/value for money. Will the quality of the photos be just as nice if I were to use a new/used cam body with these old lenses or am I better off just buying a new cam body with a kit lens? For example: Nikon D3300 or D5200

I'm traveling to Asia in the winter and enjoy taking landscape photos, portraits, nature, some macros and enjoy shooting video once in a while.

This is the old film camera I have:

Cam body: Canon EOS 500 QD
First lens: Canon zoom lens EF 35-80mm 1:4-5.6 III, 52mm
Second lens: Canon zoom lens EF 75-300 1:4-5.6 II

thoughts? suggestions? advice?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 11, 2014)

I use one of my F1 bodies with a motor drive as a door stop.  The other four bodies and lenses are in a cardboard box somewhere in the house.


----------



## enzodm (Sep 11, 2014)

lenses should be usable on digital Canons, but these in particular are not top quality, and the 35-80 will be too long to be used as a general purpose lens. However, if you buy any othe the mentioned cameras with a kit lens (18-55 or 18-135), you can use the 75-300 tele until you become able to recognize its limits, so it is worth to keep it if you buy a Canon. But I would not base my brand decision on it. Body + 35-80 might have a value of... 20$?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

Agree with both of the above answers.

Look at the used market for a body and kit (I think I would prefer the 18-135mm). The Nikon 5100's or the Canon 60D or 7D (the kit lens for them is 24-105mm).


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

Are those Canon lenses compatible with a DSLR? I thought there wasn't a lot of crossover for Canon legacy lenses.

I don't know how much money you'd get for the old film Canon/lens - a quick look at sold listings on ebay suggests it would be a little more than $20, though, for the body and lenses - but it would still be worth it to list them for sale. There are still enough of us film shooters that they'd probably sell.

Or, if it's not worth it to you to sell, you can, you know, always keep the film camera and use it


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2014)

A doorstop!!! oy,

Now that I'm done mentally smacking myself in the forehead I admit, I have an 'auto' film Canon and telephoto lens that sit in a drawer; I do have older mechanical Canons that I actually use, those take the older FD mount. (Leonore the difference is the FD or FL mounts aren't as large in diameter as the later EOS mount.) 

I agree though those zooms probably aren't the best although maybe they'd be fine if you'll be out and about on nice sunny days (so the camera gets plenty of light). Maybe a used Canon digital would be an option if you want to use those lenses. If you sell what you have I doubt it would be worth much.


----------



## Niner (Sep 11, 2014)

Think of the film camera and lenses as objects from a different time warp. The digital world is not so much lens as computer program....at least in my opinion.  If you want a digital camera that can do a lot of things and have a lens coupled to the camera system that can zoom  from the equivalent of 24mm to 1200mm check out the Canon Power Shot SX50 HS.   It can be bought for $400.   And... I like mine. It has a long list of good features.


----------



## enzodm (Sep 11, 2014)

Niner said:


> Think of the film camera and lenses as objects from a different time warp. The digital world is not so much lens as computer program....at least in my opinion.  View attachment 84131



Well, it's your opinion, and if the features of a compact camera are sufficient for you, it is ok. 

To the OP: the 75-300 lens has been sold in almost the same version until very few time ago, as cheapest tele for Canon. So you could also sell it , for more than the rest but not much (new is something around 150$). So don't feel constrained to Canon (Nikon has an equivalent cheap and low quality lens, in case of need  ).
Within your budget you can easily find some adequate dslr in both brands (and others too). Often the previous model is an excellent choice (I do not know the US names, but Canon 600D can still be found for few money).


----------



## Niner (Sep 11, 2014)

Well Enzodm,,  what do you offer at $400 that will do better?


----------



## enzodm (Sep 12, 2014)

Niner, this is not the subject of the thread. Open a thread titled "I do not need a dSLR because my compact camera is better", and there maybe I will answer


----------



## dubiousone (Sep 20, 2014)

Can't speak to other areas but around here film is definitely not dead and I'm not just talking about myself! Quite a few schools in the area require a film camera for their photography classes and a couple of State Universities add to that mix so no, film around here is quite common. Several local labs process and there's several that make mail order easy.

Your Canon EOS is worth around $50 with a lens, around here anyway. The EF 35-80 and EF 75-300 go for around 85-125 around these parts and both are usable on EOS film cameras and any digital EOS Canon including full frame! Several of the Canon bodies are well within your budget and those lenses are a great start. No they're not the fastest or the sharpest but they will make terrific pictures.






samadi said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the market for a new DSLR. The choices are daunting to say the least. My budget is pretty low ($400-700) and I'm relatively new to photography. I used to have a Nikon D40 w/18-200mm lens but it was stolen.
> 
> I remembered I have an old Canon EOS 500 QD 35mm film camera with two lenses.
> ...


----------



## samadi (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks dubiousone. I still haven't sold it. I might just hold on to it.

I've decided a DSLR will be too bulky and heavy to take with me on a trip to Asia so I'm actually looking at smaller and lighter cameras for now.


----------

